# Picked up a new tank today, not sure if im gonna keep it though



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

not sure what size it is either, its somewhere around 125gal or bigger, paid next to nothing for it and im gonna see how well the tank cleans up

paid a whole 25$ for it, the silicone still looks good and looks like it recently had water in it because it was still wet when i grabbed it


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

$25!? dang! what a steal!! hey if you ever wanna part with it..let me know!! i can't afford a complete setup...but i could always build it up slowly. =) hey, what ever happened with that one-eyed fish you got? hope everything turned out.


----------



## smilee77320 (Apr 8, 2011)

25 cents.....Right on!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

bingerz said:


> $25!? dang! what a steal!! hey if you ever wanna part with it..let me know!! i can't afford a complete setup...but i could always build it up slowly. =) hey, what ever happened with that one-eyed fish you got? hope everything turned out.


everything turned out perfect with it, the store gave me some money back and gave me a good deal on a new one


----------

